# winstrol & sustanon cycle



## mar1n93 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys I was just wanted some ideas on how you guys would run a winstrol and sustanon cycle.. the sustanon im planning 500mg a week, but what do you guys think for the winstrol and for how long?? I was thinking 5-6weeks.... this will be my 1st cycle... winstrol would be oral.. oh and any specific good brand on winstrol?  Thanks guys...


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 5, 2015)

what's the point in using winstrol? Are you prepping a comp?


----------



## bvs (Jan 5, 2015)

id drop the winny and stick to tese e or c, especially for a first time
also you didnt mention any of your stats, training history, cycle purpose, ai, hcg, pct.... more info will get you better answers


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 5, 2015)

Ya screw sustanon. Sus is just not the best for cycling..to many esters sending your blood levels on a roller coaster ride. Test e is my choice.


----------



## shenky (Jan 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ya screw sustanon. Sus is just not the best for cycling..to many esters sending your blood levels on a roller coaster ride. Test e is my choice.



Word. Sust is soo uneccessary. It was designed for TRT patients for reasons inapplicable to bodybuilding. It includes undeconate which is too long lasting for someone planning on getting off, IMO..

Drop the winstrol. I just don't think you'll like it as much as another compound, nor do I think you need it for a first cycle. If you must have another compound in the mix, pick up a short lasting oral. You'll love them. I recommend dianabol, although with dianabol, you will need a lot of extra AI because e2 gets nuts

Also, P.S, this subforum is for reviews


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 5, 2015)

Never tried Winstrol but I'm guessing you want to stay tight, throw in some anavar


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 5, 2015)

May you guys tell me why you dont think winstrol and sustanon are a good combo?? Thanks


----------



## bugman (Jan 5, 2015)

They have already....


----------



## bugman (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok.  My last post seemed a bit snippy.  I'm sorry.

Read their replies.  The answer is there.  Do more than that though.  Read the forums that relate to your questions.  If you did not get the answer that you were looking for, trust me, You can find the answer with a little research.  The guys here are very knowledgeable. They won't not steer you wrong.  Read the stickys, read the threads. 

Oh.  Post more info.  Age, weight, height,  fitness experience and some goals.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2015)

everyone has different opinions...I know guys who love sust and i know guys who love winny..


----------



## Seeker (Jan 6, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> everyone has different opinions...I know guys who love sust and i know guys who love winny..



I will agree. I haven't done winny in 20 years but I freaking loved the stuff. next to Deca, it was probably the most popular steriod around.  Some test prop, winny, and tren. One can make some damn good gains and keep it going for a good while post cycle.


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok guys the reason I wanted sustanon was bcuz I could get it at a pharmacy legit... but now I got a connection here in cali and well I think I will be changingthe stack to Test e and Dianabol.. quick question though, is 20ml of test e worth 200bucks?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2015)

mar1n93 said:


> Ok guys the reason I wanted sustanon was bcuz I could get it at a pharmacy legit... but now I got a connection here in cali and well I think I will be changingthe stack to Test e and Dianabol.. quick question though, is 20ml of test e worth 200bucks?



no its not worth it...but if u have no other choice  and u really want it not much can be done about it...remember drug dealers try to make as much off a person as they can..Dont feel to bad before i had any experience and knowledge I payed $200 for 1 10ml bottle of sust lol


----------



## Ronin72 (Jan 7, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ya screw sustanon. Sus is just not the best for cycling..to many esters sending your blood levels on a roller coaster ride. Test e is my choice.



If Ya don't mind me askin, I personal thought sust would be a good choice for TRT. Many Bro's said it's no good for TRT. So my question is what purpose does sauced have? And what purpose do you think it would best serve? Thanks in advance
Brother R


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 7, 2015)

20ml ofTest Enanthate for $200
And 100pills of 10mg of Dianabol for $100... what you guys think?


----------



## Maijah (Jan 7, 2015)

mar1n93 said:


> 20ml ofTest Enanthate for $200
> And 100pills of 10mg of Dianabol for $100... what you guys think?



You'd be paying more than double what it worth, plus with 10mg dbol pills your rip through them fast, 100 would only be enough for 20 days @50mgs a day.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 7, 2015)

The test E is way over priced. The dbol too, but not quite as bad.


----------



## gmoney66 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey bro I've done winny and test e but I wouldn't recommend sust for your first cycle also I would do test e and eq keep up on cardio also use some ai  I would save winny till your about 12% imo.sust has to many esters


----------



## gmoney66 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know your source but test e is far from over priced. Usually runs 40$ bottle


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeah thats the price I can get here in San diego CA... won't risk it crossing it from tjay lol
Plus, what do you guys think I should stack it with? I want mass but also get toned up (cut) im at 12-13% bf..I checked in a machine you grab on to..


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with what these guys are saying about the sust. I ran some sust a few cycles back and it was pointless, I wish I would have just stuck to test e. Test e and dbol makes for a great cycle, but keep an eye on your e2. My dumb ass forgot to take my ai for a few days and I developed some nasty gyno from some good ass dbol. I was lucky enough to catch it in time and get rid of it. Good luck brother.


----------



## 502 (Jan 8, 2015)

those machines are not always accurate. I test on 2 in 1 day, one said 14.9% the other 12%. checked with calipers and i was 15%. I just came off winny, i loved it personally, minus the aching joints. Great strength and cardio benefits.


----------



## Ronin72 (Sep 13, 2015)

mar1n93 said:


> 20ml ofTest Enanthate for $200
> And 100pills of 10mg of Dianabol for $100... what you guys think?



For ugl's a bit pricy into, especially the text!!! $40-$70 max on test. Dbol, $30-$60 for a gram. (1000mgs).


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 13, 2015)

Gt500face said:


> I agree with what these guys are saying about the sust. I ran some sust a few cycles back and it was pointless, I wish I would have just stuck to test e. Test e and dbol makes for a great cycle, but keep an eye on your e2. My dumb ass forgot to take my ai for a few days and I developed some nasty gyno from some good ass dbol. I was lucky enough to catch it in time and get rid of it. Good luck brother.


What were your doses?


----------



## Cabo (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't use sust butt I just ran winny for the first time and love it.Imo you would be better off using it at a low body fat starting point.Then you will see all the benefits from it.Make sure you take lots of fish oil it dried my joints out pretty bad.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 14, 2015)

I had some great results from sust when i first started out. I pinned it eod to take advantage of the short esters in it. Then I figured **** it, and just stick with prop.


----------



## BigPeach (Sep 18, 2015)

Honestly winstrol is a decent addition to Test due to it's high affinity for SHBG. Helps free up test and improve the cycle overall.

Only thing to watch out for is how harsh it is on the liver


----------

